# Flooding 12HP briggs and stratton engine



## sniper0670 (Aug 24, 2010)

Why would my 12hp Briggs and Stratton engine on my craftsman II riding lawn mower flood out after it runs for about a minute? fuel comes out of the air filter when this happens. Any help would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## gusgije (Jul 6, 2005)

The needle/seat is the carburetor fuel shut off control. They are not sealing properly when the float rises. Get a kit and rebuild the carburetor. Also check for a perforated float. Replace if it has liquid present inside. Do not run the engine in this state. The leakage does not stop and the fuel will run into the cylinder, past the rings and into the sump. Gasoline is not a lubricant, and you will fail the engine if you run for any length of time.


----------

